# Unable To Unhide Hidden Folders



## freebird_9924 (Jan 4, 2012)

Folder is hidden & hidden check mark is disabled in my USB pendrive.

I scanned with antivirus and now no virus in pendrive though all my files are hidden and they have shortcuts of folder visible, if i nned to enter in folder, i need to enter fila path manually.

any solution?


----------



## digibucc (Jan 4, 2012)

i'm interested in this as well. my checkbox isn't disabled but i can't see my appata folder even with it selected. i can see all of the other hidden files/folders except that, but if i type it in the address bar it opens the folder fine.

sorry no answer though


----------



## silkstone (Jan 4, 2012)

Edit - Misunderstood the problem


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Are you sure they aren't marked as system files?


----------



## freebird_9924 (Jan 4, 2012)

*solved*



newtekie1 said:


> Are you sure they aren't marked as system files?



They were marked as system files by virus so i wasnt able to see.. i enabled to view system files in options then i can see folder but yet cant unhide.

i googled and found solution.
*
I tried attrib -s -h folder name & it worked for that folder. Then I tried attrib -s -h /s /d which did all the folders, sub-folders in a single go.*


----------



## Drone (Jan 4, 2012)

Usually *kido* virus does it. First system restore should be disabled and all restore points have to be deleted (kido just loves them). And second there's a good little application that can bring back file/folder attributes. It's called Attributes Editor.


http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/File-Management/File-Attributes-Editor.shtml


----------

